# An computer program to help you keep track of your "stash"



## Capt. Vick (Sep 26, 2013)

My very good friend Phillippe sent me the following:

Suisoft Limited

Here is a review

http://www.swannysmodels.com/Kitbase.html


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 28, 2013)

Interesting....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 28, 2013)

I've been messing arround with it and I like it.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 28, 2013)

I lost a bag of, shall we say, "herbs" back in 1979, always wondered where it went.


----------

